# 9x20 Motor Protector (chips)



## T Hilde (Mar 12, 2016)

My lathe doesn't have a chip guard and I have been concerned about the motor and it's location.  This seemed to be the cheapest and fastest way to ease the concern.












WP_000865



__ T Hilde
__ Mar 12, 2016



						9X20 lathe motor protector. Makes it harder for chips to get pulled in the motor.


----------



## stupoty (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice move,  i thought my old 9x20 motor must be sealed because of the mounting location, after a loud bang and bright flash from arcing i realised it wasn't 

Stuart


----------



## Leonard (Mar 13, 2016)

That looks like a great idea. I think I will use it on my combination machine. I've always been concerned about the location of the motor as well.


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 13, 2016)

It will help keep the magic smoke down.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 14, 2016)

That's what we are all trying to accomplish. Lol


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 2, 2016)

One more modification to add to the 9X20. I have made probably 70 mods now. I don't think it will ever be totally finished. You do a mod and a slightly more efficient one comes along. The lathe looks and reacts more professionally now. LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 3, 2016)

Now that was a neat and simple idea, definitely employs the KISS philosophy. Thanks for sharing!


----------

